# Sleep fondling??



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

Many times in the middle of the night I notice that my husband is asleep with a full ready-to-go erection. I have the higher drive between the two of us, and we have a pretty active sex life.
Sometimes my husband does very strange things in his sleep though. 
This part may be a little too much info for some people, just a warning now.

Last night I was awakened by my husband rubbing me between my legs with his hand. By the time I registered what he was doing, he had stopped and was back to snoring. It was actually kind of disappointing because it felt pretty good and I would have loved for him to keep going LOL 

Some nights I am awakened by him forcefully grabbing my hand and him making me rub his erection. Sometimes he rubs his happy friend on my rear end in his sleep. :sleeping:

We have the kind of relationship where these kind of things don't bother me or upset me (I don't feel violated or anything) and my husband knows that if he were to wake up with a need, I would be happy for him to wake me up to take care of it for him. And we enjoy a little variety in our love-making, so I don't object to a little forceful action sometimes.

I have asked him about it and he swears he doesn't even know that he is doing it and I really have to believe him, because what man would start something like that for a couple of minutes and then go back to sleep without being completely satisfied? Plus, again, I have let him know that if he did realize he was doing it, I would actually enjoy it if he kept going, so he has no reason to lie about it.

I am curious, do other men do this?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

ChubbieOwl said:


> I am curious, do other men do this?



Mine does ALL the time lol. He doesn't remember doing so either when he wakes up. I chalk it down to.. "Wet dreams" or something.. lol


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

If you are both ok with it, then I think its kinda cute actually. Just realize that if its sleep habits to not put any expectations about it because it really is out of is conscious control.


----------



## hldnhope (Apr 10, 2012)

When my W and I were in a better place, she would tell me I did similar things in my sleep. 

I have done them again more recently, but in our current 'state', she has been getting upset and feeling violated by these actions. I swear to her I am asleep when this happens, but it doesn't make the situation or her feelings better at the moment. 


Chubbie: you should take it to the next level then...if he is doing this and it feels good and awakens you, you should proceed to 'hop on' and go for a ride! My W did this once, and I was awakened to one of the BEST times ever! And what a way to wake-up!!


----------



## wayne81 (Mar 12, 2012)

My wife has told me I have done this. It would have been most prevelant in the 6-12 months ago range where our relationship was in terrible shape and I had just found out some information about what I thought could turn into an EA between her and a previous boyfriend. Sex was strange, in that when it happened it was much better than usual, but it was still only happening at a once a month or so frequency. 

She would feel violated and get very upset but I would not know what was going on until I confronted her the next day for being cold or mean about things in general.

"Sexomnia" or "sleep sex", as I think it's called, is a newer, but increasingly recognized issue. I have not done it in the last 6 months but things have been much better. My thinking is that a high-stress, low sex, emotionally charged waking period, and a strong desire to connect with your spouse when they don't seem to care, may be what culminates in one of the experiences. 

Maybe it's an unconcious expressio of desire or fear of loss for a partner? I'd be interested in learning more about it.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

hldnhope said:


> When my W and I were in a better place, she would tell me I did similar things in my sleep.
> 
> I have done them again more recently, but in our current 'state', she has been getting upset and feeling violated by these actions. I swear to her I am asleep when this happens, but it doesn't make the situation or her feelings better at the moment.
> 
> ...


This 1,000 times over. Ask him if he'd be ok with you doing this and if he agrees, take him for a ride. I wish I could wake up to this once in my life. Tell him he's one lucky SOB too.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

I have awoken many times with a tight hold of things... and have woken up to find I'm handling my wife, whom the next morning thought it was a dream....


----------



## Zippy the chimp (May 15, 2012)

I know I roll up behind my wife several times in the night and rub a bit or squeeze her boobs, I know cause I have woken up and my hands are right there. She has never said its a problem and I don't even know if she wakes up or not. I will rub on her some to wake her up in the morning if I am looking for some fun, she never seems to mind unless she has a hang over.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Accipiter777 said:


> and have woken up to find I'm handling my wife, whom the next morning thought it was a dream....


:lol::lol::lol: Sounds familiar...


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

Hahaha, thanks guys, I was really just curious if this happens to other people too.



Lon said:


> If you are both ok with it, then I think its kinda cute actually. Just realize that if its sleep habits to not put any expectations about it because it really is out of is conscious control.


Oh yeah, we joke about it all the time. Sometimes I send him a text while he is at work telling him what he did to get him wound up to finish the job (awake) later 



hldnhope said:


> Chubbie: you should take it to the next level then...if he is doing this and it feels good and awakens you, you should proceed to 'hop on' and go for a ride! My W did this once, and I was awakened to one of the BEST times ever! And what a way to wake-up!!



I have always wanted to do this! 

Oh our daughter was out of town with my mom this weekend and I was going to wake him up on Sunday with a surprise BJ, but then his Grandma called and asked him to get up early to take her to church. Oh well, gotta help out the elderly sometimes I guess.

I will admit a secret though -  sometimes I do try to grab him or get him turned on while he is sleeping, but he never wakes up when I do it and then I eventually give up. 
Plus he sleeps on his side, usually away from me, otherwise I would just use him for my pleasure hahaha. Not that he would mind that at all!


----------



## whiterose2012 (Jun 18, 2012)

I've experienced this with my husband. at first it scared me off because he wasn't touching me as you express. 
He was masturbating in his sleep and it would wake me up. He would touch himself for a few seconds but really loudly it'd freak me out! 
We were going through a stressful time and he had been watching a lot of porn. I noticed a decrease in the self masturbation in sleep when he lessened his watching of porn. 
If there's no problems in the relationship, Im envious of his affection. He loves and wants ya! cheers!


----------



## wayne81 (Mar 12, 2012)

God I wish my wife would do that. Big time fantasy! But, she's still at a point sexually where she's just not comfortable with it unless it's vaginal intercourse (we've recently expanded into anal play), meaning she doesn't like to touch it or have it in her mouth. No childhood trauma I'm aware of, I guess it's just how she was raised, religious influence, etc. I'd LOVE a wake up BJ, though! Who needs an alarm clock?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Early on in my marriage I would wake up sometimes with my wife actually riding me. I miss that ...


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Instead of my husband doing this, I do. We spoon every night and I'm usually the big spoon cuz he has lower back pains and my body heat soothes it. He told me a couple times I'd be half asleep and rubbing his body and sometimes playing with him then go back to sleep. 

He doesn't take advantage of it because he had problems sleeping and when he does, he prefers it not be interrupted by anything.


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

My husband did this ONE time recently. My second son was very small (1-2 months old) and I wasn't regularly meeting his needs because I was sleeping in another room with the baby a lot or just wasn't getting sleep period. Anyway, he did this one night. I was sorta amused because I quickly realized he was sleeping. I told him the next day and he remembered none of it. He did quip that it was due to the fact that "it's been awhile." Hasn't happened since then.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife says that I can snore and rub her ass at the same time...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not a rare thing for us to wake up in the middle of sex. Never know who starts it, he swears it's me.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> or worse, he will talk to me, and rub all the right places, and i make it clear, i want it...then hes snoring in my ear...!!!!!!


:lol::lol::lol: That's gotta SUCK!!


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

My username is LovesHerMan, but never in my sleep (or sheep, for AR).


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL!!! This is great! Whew! Glad to know I'm not a freak! My wife says that I spoon her and reach over and massage her breasts and I'm snoring away while I'm doing it!


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ahh, good memories. It doesn't happen often because we have such an amazing sex life while awake, but I swear there is nothing better than waking up to find yourself in the beginnings of having sex with the one you love, and then drifting back off to sleep when finished. It's almost like a foggy, wonderful dream. Happened just a few weeks ago, and the feeling is "tops" in my book. It tends to be even more "animal" and passionate in nature than our usual lovemaking, which is already very passionate.

Waking up to a bj in progress is a close second!!!! Oh....my....gawd!!!!

I like to return that favor by waking her with a mini vibrator cupped in my hand, and proceeding v e r y slowly so as to not wake her, letting her pretty sleeping self feel the minor vibrations of my hand, until I see her start to grind and moan a bit. Then I'll start to move in for the "kill" until she has a still half asleep orgasm. She loves that!


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

donny64 said:


> I like to return that favor by waking her with a mini vibrator cupped in my hand, and proceeding v e r y slowly so as to not wake her, letting her pretty sleeping self feel the minor vibrations of my hand, until I see her start to grind and moan a bit. Then I'll start to move in for the "kill" until she has a still half asleep orgasm. She loves that!


 I did that once, but not with the same results. Used a mini massager on her and she jumped and damn near hit the ceiling yelling at me, asking me what the hell I was doing!!! I scared the hell out of her. Needless to say, I didn't get any that morning...


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

crossbar said:


> I did that once, but not with the same results. Used a mini massager on her and she jumped and damn near hit the ceiling yelling at me, asking me what the hell I was doing!!! I scared the hell out of her. Needless to say, I didn't get any that morning...


Oh, hey, I've gotten that too! It's got to be oh so subtle and soft, and they've got to be in the right amount of sleep and mood / desire. Does not work all the time, but when it does, it is awesome to give.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

crossbar said:


> I did that once, but not with the same results. Used a mini massager on her and she jumped and damn near hit the ceiling yelling at me, asking me what the hell I was doing!!! I scared the hell out of her. Needless to say, I didn't get any that morning...


Oh, hey, I've gotten that too! It's got to be oh so subtle and soft, and they've got to be in the right amount of sleep and mood / desire. Does not work all the time, but when it does, it is awesome to give. For a time I got upset about it. It felt like "rejection". Well, that was a stupid thing to think! Now when it happens, I appologize, and say "sorry sweetie, was just trying to give you a sleepy, dreamy orgasm", and then promptly forget it. When it's right for her, she responds, and responds very favorably. She has asked I not stop just because the success rate is not exceptionally high and she sometimes wakes up feeling like she wants to hit the ceiling in shock! Keep it fun, laugh about it, and try again!


----------



## iGuy (Apr 23, 2012)

ChubbieOwl said:


> I am curious, do other men do this?


I tried early on in our marriage. But my wife reacts violently and kicks/beats me, so I stopped.

Quite gobsmacked by this :O


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

donny64 said:


> Waking up to a bj in progress is a close second!!!! Oh....my....gawd!!!!
> 
> I like to return that favor by waking her with a mini vibrator cupped in my hand, and proceeding v e r y slowly so as to not wake her, letting her pretty sleeping self feel the minor vibrations of my hand, until I see her start to grind and moan a bit. Then I'll start to move in for the "kill" until she has a still half asleep orgasm. She loves that!



I love it when my husband does this to me. It's an incredibly surreal experience. Orgasms this way are an incredibly melty, gooey experience  You are right though, it has to be the right timing. The closer it gets to the time the alarm clock would normally be going off, the less I want that, and the more I want those few extra minutes of sleep. But three or four hours after going to sleep, right in that 'dream period' I reckon, oh it's magic.

I love waking my husband up like this too. I love recalling the look on his face when he realized it wasn't a dream the first time I surprised him. Priceless!


----------



## wayne81 (Mar 12, 2012)

Gosh donny and Inside,

I'm starting to think I'm really missing out! How wonderful that you and your spouses are this in tune. Those of us who are not so fortunate are very envious. Was the relationship like this or was it something that developed over time? If over time, please share how you got to this level of intimacy and acceptance.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

iGuy said:


> I tried early on in our marriage. But my wife reacts violently and kicks/beats me, so I stopped.
> 
> Quite gobsmacked by this :O


Sounds like she may need some therapy iguy... perhaps suggest some ic to her?


----------



## tiredandout (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha couldn't help but laugh at this. That is, because lately my hubs has been doing this more and more. It probably happens much more often than I know, since I usually only notice if he really goes at it, or if I'm still awake. This happens maybe 1-2 a month and some of those times we end up having sex. One time we were _both_ asleep when we started and just woke up having sex  

Anyway. Sometimes I find these nightly fondlings annoying (usually coincides with being annoyed at him in some other way or just exhausted from life), sometimes they turn me on, most of the time I just think it's cute and enjoy the feeling without exploring it.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

ChubbieOwl said:


> Last night I was awakened by my husband rubbing me between my legs with his hand. By the time I registered what he was doing, he had stopped and was back to snoring. It was actually kind of disappointing because it felt pretty good and I would have loved for him to keep going LOL
> 
> Some nights I am awakened by him forcefully grabbing my hand and him making me rub his erection. Sometimes he rubs his happy friend on my rear end in his sleep. :sleeping:
> 
> ...





My wife tells me pretty much the same, about me during sleep.[ No snoring though!]
Sometimes it ends up in " wake up sex ", where during the act you feel as if you're dreaming.Then when orgasm hits you're wide awake ...
That is quite normal with men .
Men tend to " recharge " at night time during sleep. Sometime the " desire " is there but he is just tired.


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

wayne81 said:


> Gosh donny and Inside,
> 
> I'm starting to think I'm really missing out! How wonderful that you and your spouses are this in tune. Those of us who are not so fortunate are very envious. Was the relationship like this or was it something that developed over time? If over time, please share how you got to this level of intimacy and acceptance.


wayne81, I wish I could tell you how to get there with your spouse. With my husband and me...we have always agreed on frequency of sex. We knew that it was an important thing in our lives. Both of us being HD, we share the concept that sex is probably the most important thing in a marriage, and discussed that before we got married.

Even when we were in our roughest patch...where he began an EA, we were still having frequent sex. Mind you, this was not 'duty sex'...I was all in, happy to be there and enthusiastic. The problems came about because I wanted more passion, more emotion...I wanted to feel more connected to him. After years of asking and being turned down, or him not understanding what I needed...I found other outlets (hobbies, interests, etc). Then he felt ignored, because I was no longer chasing him, begging him for what I needed...so then he turned to someone else. 

We have been working through all of that...DD was in August of last year. Since that time, our relationship has improved dramatically. Just last night, we had an intense conversation about a moment early in our relationship where he judged me harshly for a sexual curiousity I had. It's taken him 15 years to realize how much that damaged my ability to talk to him about my desires and wants. 

So...how have we been open enough to enjoy 'dream sex'. Matched sex drives has a lot to do with it, our mutual fondness for one another, and I think a stiff c&% ready to go helps  lol


----------



## LastDance (Jun 8, 2012)

My husband does the sleep sex thing too. Fondling and full on sex at times.


----------



## turkish (Jun 24, 2012)

Jesus I'm glad it's not just me who does this. Me and the OH have not been in TE best of places the past year and quite a few time she has accused me of touching her during her sleep. I have tried to say (minus the few times I am genuinely trying it on) that I don't recall doing that and wouldn't repeatedly do so if it made her uncomfortable. Our sex life has dived since having number 2 (22 months old) do I tried to put it down to frustration but she just gets all irate about it. I was genuinely worried about this. Phew!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

the boyfriend does this sometimes. it's usually toward the wee hours of the morning.I think it's sexy as hell and I always wake him up "accidentally" so we can finish what he started ;-)


----------



## TeR (Jun 28, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> Early on in my marriage I would wake up sometimes with my wife actually riding me. I miss that ...


I miss it too...but I'm the _wife_. I would fondle him until 'it' was ready for me...give a little lick, suck & jump on.

Now he just wants to sleep. 

How do I turn him into a sleep-fondler?


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, my wife says I do it to myself all the time. I see no problem with sleep fondling.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

I haven't done it in awhile, but my wife has told me that a couple of times in our marriage she's awoken to me fondling her while I am sleeping. But its been years since its happened.
I imagine its more common than we think.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm soooo jealous .... I wish my husband did those things, I can't say it ever happened... him doing anything while asleep or halfed dozed reaching out to touch me ......When out, he is OUT. ....... 

I feel like we have missed out reading some of these posts here...seems pretty common. The most we ever had is me waking him up in the middle of the night cause I want it....or a few times..... me falling asleep on him while he was touching me only to wake up again aroused, he used to be so darn patient. 

Those of you who love this , and never see it as a violation, good for you both! I think it is very sweet and loving - and exciting ! :smthumbup:


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

TeR said:


> I miss it too...but I'm the _wife_. I would fondle him until 'it' was ready for me...give a little lick, suck & jump on.
> 
> Now he just wants to sleep.
> 
> How do I turn him into a sleep-fondler?


Sometimes I can genuinely hate other guys who get mentioned on these boards, lol.

I WSIHED my wife would roll over, do this and hop on. Even once. Just once. But that's one thing I know isn't in the cards.


----------



## turkish (Jun 24, 2012)

The OH (or ex, whatever she is) really needs to read this thread.


----------



## mostlyhappy02 (Jan 27, 2012)

My H did this to me Sat night! I somewhat loudly lamented that it was my time of the month and he immediately stopped. (He's not into period sex and will generally avoid making any advances) The next day I mentioned it and he had no recollection of his advances whatsoever.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

ChubbieOwl said:


> Many times in the middle of the night I notice that my husband is asleep with a full ready-to-go erection. I have the higher drive between the two of us, and we have a pretty active sex life.
> Sometimes my husband does very strange things in his sleep though.
> This part may be a little too much info for some people, just a warning now.
> 
> ...


According one sexual assault help center i've consulted recently:



> Under Illinois law, consent is one thing and one thing only: a clear “YES” to the sexual act in question.


So apparently under Illinois law your hubby is sexual assaulting you... 


Now, back to the real world, and in answer to your question, yes i do it all the time. Grab some boob, petting and whatever while half asleep. And i've awaken with her doing it to me too. 

We are happy this way. Instead of both going to jail if we ever visit Illinois. 


I see no problem with it at all.


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

ChubbieOwl said:


> Many times in the middle of the night I notice that my husband is asleep with a full ready-to-go erection. I have the higher drive between the two of us, and we have a pretty active sex life.
> Sometimes my husband does very strange things in his sleep though.
> This part may be a little too much info for some people, just a warning now.
> 
> ...


.....always.


----------



## dc366 (May 25, 2011)

Ask him if he fantasizes about other women.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

donny64 said:


> Oh, hey, I've gotten that too! It's got to be oh so subtle and soft, and they've got to be in the right amount of sleep and mood / desire. Does not work all the time, but when it does, it is awesome to give.


This is the problem. Doesn't work all the time, but when it does it is awesome.

So I keep trying. 

And sometimes piss her off royally. She really isn't good at waking up. I could never just start something in the middle of the night. Often I get up at 7 or 8 on a weekend morning, have a coffeee, watch golf, do whatever for a couple of hours. Then sneak back into the room at 10 or so. 

Rarely (guess 5% of the time) does she welcome me. Most often she says something like, this is the only day I get to sleep in and is pissed off. 

Sometimes she says nothing. Her body language tells me she isn't happy. But I hold her. Play with her hair. Rub her back. After a while she will give me a sign (push her butt back at me, or reach for my hand). Then I know it is OK to progress to being naughty. Usually ends with her apologizing for being grumpy and thanking me for being persistent.

But that is the problem. One time I am a jerk and the next I am thanked for being persistent. Oh well. Keeps me on my toes.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> Sometimes I can genuinely hate other guys who get mentioned on these boards, lol.
> 
> I WSIHED my wife would roll over, do this and hop on. Even once. Just once. But that's one thing I know isn't in the cards.


Kingsfan....tell your wife this is one of your long time, unfulfilled fantasies. If she is open to it, tell her that anytime you sleep naked, you are open to her taking over and "riding" you like a stallion in the middle of the night! 

What would she say if you told her this?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

ChubbieOwl said:


> Many times in the middle of the night I notice that my husband is asleep with a full ready-to-go erection. I have the higher drive between the two of us, and we have a pretty active sex life.
> Sometimes my husband does very strange things in his sleep though.
> This part may be a little too much info for some people, just a warning now.
> 
> ...


I think it is totally cool that you and your husband have this type of relationship......

To sleep with a person every night, and feel "violated" for being groped during a partners sleep is beyond cold.....

My wife is also a warm woman with a loving nature, and our marriage bed is a no holds barred zone....

I am hers, she is mine...We wouldn't want it any other way....After a 47 year marriage I still find her tremendously attractive....

I lay down this afternoon, after washing the car and she came in and lay next to me...I am not exaggerating when I say, hugging and kissing her still gives me goose bumps and electric shocks.....

Takes me back to when I was a teenager....

Congratulations on the closeness of your relationship....It will carry you through many hard times....

the woodchuck


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't imagine a married couple that has boundaries about touching each others bodies sexually. Asleep, awake, drunk, sober. If someone has those kinds of hang ups, why would they get married?


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

yep I have and its not unusual for me to wake up with her spooning me with her hands on the saddle horn either!


----------



## ohno (Jul 11, 2013)

this is a great thread! When things are well between us my wife and I do all kinds of things to each other in our sleep. Morning or waking up in the middle of the night is smexy time. Waking up to a bj or being rubbed on my part with her moist pink parts is a great way to start the day!!


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Next time I am in LTR with someone, I will tell her right away that I am going to do this and she has to be okay with that. Otherwise, no dice. :smthumbup:


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> Kingsfan....tell your wife this is one of your long time, unfulfilled fantasies. If she is open to it, tell her that anytime you sleep naked, you are open to her taking over and "riding" you like a stallion in the middle of the night!
> 
> What would she say if you told her this?


I have, and she has said that 'someday' she will 'surprise me' but that surprise hasn't come yet.

I have reminder her of my desire for this, and I usually get the same answer of 'someday'. Thing is she says it with a sincere smile and actually sounds like she will do it, but someday never comes. I've resigned myself to this either never happening, or it coming as a result of my nagging her to do it, which is basically just as bad as it never happening.


----------



## ohno (Jul 11, 2013)

Kingsfan- have you tried subtly initiating? Does she ever initiate? I am just asking because for people who don't normally initiate, initiating when their partner is asleep can be doubly intimidating. My wife and I are in the middle of a reconciliation so things are "new"with us. We haven't had sex in some time, but our growing physical affection is satisfactory for the both of us given the slow speed we are allowing our new relationship to emerge. 

That being said, I wanted to give this a shot. While we were both half asleep I made a point to spoon her from behind and put my hand on her inner thigh. She reciprocated by "hugging" my hand with her thighs. Which was a show of "affection" but also "enough affection for now". My point being that I opened the door to sleepytime shenanigans by doing that. I will keep doing that and take it a little further each time but I won't go the whole distance, because I want her to initiate the sleepysex. 

So I'll open that door between us all the way and instead of stepping through will wait for her to step through. Maybe it would work if you did the same thing. Pretty much everything but "saying it".


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I have tried initiating at first (when we first got together), but she made it clear she is not at all in the mood for being awoken to sexual advances. So I left it in her court, and its stayed there ever since.

The 'hug my hand' bit I have done many times, she's open to that, but that's where it stops. Trying to go anywhere forward from that point usually just gets her to roll over, and the odd time that she awakes, she lets me know she doesn't want anything I'm aiming at. I haven't tried in years now, though I have floated the idea out there from time to time since.


----------



## deprivation (Aug 10, 2013)

Apologies for asking about something a bit different but somehow related....for the wives here...do you always wake up when fondled between thighs?....Honestly I have quite a poor sex life and I compensate this by fondling my wife in her sleep and I usually feel small contractions in her pelvic area when I'm doing this...but I don't think she gets awake....so can a female have a contractions and maybe an orgasm by being fondled during her sleep?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Oooh I love being woken up with a poke! And he has never objected to any midnight thirst quencher either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

deprivation said:


> Apologies for asking about something a bit different but somehow related....for the wives here...do you always wake up when fondled between thighs?....Honestly I have quite a poor sex life and I compensate this by fondling my wife in her sleep and I usually feel small contractions in her pelvic area when I'm doing this...but I don't think she gets awake....so can a female have a contractions and maybe an orgasm by being fondled during her sleep?


Don't know, I'd be sleeping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aeasty (Jun 5, 2013)

ive been told by every girl ive ever slept beside I'm a cuddler and I be the big spoon with one hand on there boobs and my ex used to grind on me in her sleep was always good to wake up to but she was bat **** crazy when she was awake but that's a whole different storey. Never had a girl say she didn't like it or felt uncomfortable about it even girls I've been just friends with seem to like it


----------



## deprivation (Aug 10, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Don't know, I'd be sleeping
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL... Yes obviously...but maybe you wake up at the end or he tells you the next day or something..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't imagine anyone sleeping through sex or fondling. In fact, in the case a few posts back, it sounds like either she's trying to ignore him, hoping he will go away, or is lazy, is just letting him get her off while she "sleeps" so she doesn't have to reciprocate.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I personally have not slept through the entire experience. Sometimes it takes awhile for me to fully awaken, but I find it very hard to sleep when my senses are aroused.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

I can imagine. I've never had a partner do anything to me while I was asleep, but I imagine that once awake, I'd be wide awake until done!


----------



## PThreads (Mar 23, 2015)

ChubbieOwl said:


> Many times in the middle of the night I notice that my husband is asleep with a full ready-to-go erection. I have the higher drive between the two of us, and we have a pretty active sex life.
> Sometimes my husband does very strange things in his sleep though.
> This part may be a little too much info for some people, just a warning now.
> 
> ...


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

God, I wish my husband would do this  I could do with a bit of fondling (and some sex for that matter)


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

doobie said:


> God, I wish my husband would do this  I could do with a bit of fondling (and some sex for that matter)


God, I wished my wife would be open to that. She would yank my wiener out of socket.


----------

